# Real cars



## Tony Szep (Apr 13, 2004)

OK heres a spot where every can BS about thier real cars :thumbsup: so we save the Larrys thread for racing and news at Larrys.



Thanks alot Tony


----------



## Tim Stamper (May 22, 2002)

Edited. Done. Finished.


----------



## SPRagan (Apr 30, 2004)

Can't stand the structure.....I..amm...melting........aahhhh


----------



## XXX-SCapece (Apr 28, 2004)

944 Porsche: Yellow, Supertrap Porsche exaust, custom 4inch pipes, Pirellies, red custom brake calipers, all original 10,000 miles. EST: +200 HP. black leather. revolver rims.


----------



## Tony Szep (Apr 13, 2004)

Tim Stamper said:


> Racing and news at Larry's only on the other thread, okay. Hmmm, let's just not worry too much about what goes on in the other thread. There is a general discussion thread on here somewhere, so direct the folks to that if you want to moderate the Larry's thread. I know it gets out of hand sometimes, but the Larry's thread is the only link to the racers there sometimes and that's where they bs during the off season. The michigan racers thread has gotten out of hand sometimes, but it was put back on track pretty easily. For the most part, I don't care what people say and do on the message boards. If I don't like the information that someone posts, i'll skip by it. The only thing that bothers me a little is when someone posts a do's and don'ts on a thread.
> 
> Just my .02
> 
> ...


----------



## rcsilly (Jul 30, 2002)

HAHAHAHA ........ 28 posts and he's already a moderater , thats funny .

Oh yeah , 92 Honda Accord , broken windshield , leaky radiator , needs oil change, and a good wash & wax .


----------



## Hustler (Feb 1, 2004)

rcsilly said:


> HAHAHAHA ........ 28 posts and he's already a moderater , thats funny.


Ouch! Did you hear that smack down? :tongue:

-Sean


----------



## Tony Szep (Apr 13, 2004)

[edited] Access restricted for TOS violation.


----------



## rcsilly (Jul 30, 2002)

OK ........ So now you have 29 posts . :thumbsup: 

Bob


----------



## Tony Szep (Apr 13, 2004)

rcsilly said:


> OK ........ So now you have 29 posts . :thumbsup:
> 
> Bob



30 posts :lol:


----------



## Tim Stamper (May 22, 2002)

Tony Szep said:


> Tim Stamper said:
> 
> 
> > Racing and news at Larry's only on the other thread, okay. Hmmm, let's just not worry too much about what goes on in the other thread. There is a general discussion thread on here somewhere, so direct the folks to that if you want to moderate the Larry's thread. I know it gets out of hand sometimes, but the Larry's thread is the only link to the racers there sometimes and that's where they bs during the off season. The michigan racers thread has gotten out of hand sometimes, but it was put back on track pretty easily. For the most part, I don't care what people say and do on the message boards. If I don't like the information that someone posts, i'll skip by it. The only thing that bothers me a little is when someone posts a do's and don'ts on a thread.
> ...


----------



## rcsilly (Jul 30, 2002)

OUCH ......... now that is "smack " . :drunk: 

oh yeah ,I got a new radiator going in the accord this weekend so I can make it to the out of town races too , working on the oil change and windshield .

Bob


----------



## Hustler (Feb 1, 2004)

rcsilly said:


> OUCH ......... now that is "smack " . :drunk:
> Bob


Ya' know brothers, you all are cool to pit with, or even at Showgirl's I, but, I sure ain't going to cross you online, LMAO!!! :lol:

-Sean


----------



## Tony Szep (Apr 13, 2004)

Tim Stamper said:


> Are you still gonna run rookie class or step up to stock this year?
> 
> Just wondering.
> 
> ...


Tim,
Sorry Tim about that post i just got a little mad and im sorry to everybody else for being so demanding. i have been racing stock for a little while, and i just bought a cefx 12th today im so excited to build it!! :roll: 

have a good rest of the week
Tony


P.S. i changed the post


----------



## rcsilly (Jul 30, 2002)

Tony ,

No offense taken and I accept your appoligy, this is just some online entertainment for me . LOL I have been known to stir the pot so to speak , on these boards also . 
AAHHHH the CEFX car , good choice , I'm picking one up also ............ 
see ya on the rug .

Bob


----------



## Tim Stamper (May 22, 2002)

Tony Szep said:


> Tim,
> Sorry Tim about that post i just got a little mad and im sorry to everybody else for being so demanding. i have been racing stock for a little while, and i just bought a cefx 12th today im so excited to build it!! :roll:
> 
> have a good rest of the week
> ...


That's cool, no harm done. It gets a little hectic sometimes and it might take a minute for the reality of it all to set in. We are playing with over priced toy cars. If you need any help with setup/gearing/anything with the 1/12th, just drop me a line at [email protected] or give me a call. Congrats on the purchase of the cefx 1/12th. Supporting a local company and buying an excellent car usually doesn't go hand in hand like it does with the cefx.

Talk to ya later.

Tim


----------



## hankster (Jan 1, 1998)

Tony Szep access restricted for TOS violation.


----------



## Rich Chang (Sep 25, 2001)

*Ultimate r/c hauler*

Okay, on another thread folks were talking about their ultimate r/c hauler.

Here you go!

http://money.cnn.com/2004/09/13/pf/autos/monster_truck/index.htm?cnn=yes

-Rich


----------



## Brad Mergy (Feb 21, 2002)

Rich Chang said:


> Okay, on another thread folks were talking about their ultimate r/c hauler.
> 
> Here you go!
> 
> ...


 They are bad!!!! I rode in Terry Bradshaw's when we had it at our building. The inside is real nice.


----------



## SPRagan (Apr 30, 2004)

Finally a vehicle for the 1/8 scale guys.......


----------

